# learning c#.net



## cool_callis (Dec 21, 2007)

i want to start learning c#.net.suggest me good book for learning this language .also provide me with other information regarding learning this language and also how much time will it take to cover this language??


----------



## anand1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Go for NIIT course Book it's the best i have ever seen. Consult with ur friend.


----------



## [xubz] (Dec 21, 2007)

"Beginning Visual C# 2005" by Wrox!

I'd suggest you wait for the VS 2008 edition, which will be out soon! May contain more about Windows Presentation Foundation classes and C# 3.0


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 21, 2007)

yup... wrox is really good.. digit has also given visual c# 2008 in some cover cds... install and start programming...


----------



## vinaypatel (Dec 30, 2007)

best is MSDN go for it


----------

